# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3d Printing Videos

## Joe Reynolds MTD

At MTDCNC.com we film edit and produce videos from many engineering sectors including 3d Printing and I thought I'd start a thread with a video on and see if you lot enjoy them.
Please feel free to spread the word.
Enjoy and thanks.......
Joe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f9XktWghZI

----------

